
Imperative Loop or Functional Stream Pipeline? Beware of the Performance Impact - javinpaul
https://blog.jooq.org/2018/10/29/imperative-loop-or-functional-stream-pipeline-beware-of-the-performance-impact/
======
truth_seeker
In the case of Lua language and using LuaJIT to tun the code, it is possible
to inline the code across the functional chain transformations of data.

[https://github.com/luafun/luafun](https://github.com/luafun/luafun)

